

China refuses to guarantee open Internet during Olympics - dnaquin
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080508-china-refuses-to-guarantee-open-internet-during-olympics.html

======
redorb
I think china is sovereign right? can make its own rules? - whats the problem?
yeah it sucks; but we have to respect other peoples culture and rules.

